# Can a marriage with not trust last??



## tryinghard2 (May 21, 2013)

I am very conflicted right now. My husband and I have been together for 10 years and married for 5 years, and this past year has been very trying. My issue is that he lies to me. I've asked him on several occasions if he talks with any females on the phone, and he would swear up and down that he didn't. And at the time I actually didn't have any proof bc I really felt that I shouldn't have to snoop. Well eventually it did come out that he was lying, and hiding other things as well. I think it's important to note that I work at night in 12 hour shifts. One morning when I got off my son let it slip that a woman had been over, and that I couldn't say anything because he told him he better not say anything. Of course he had an excuse which I don't believe. I told him that the last thing I should be worried about is what's going on in my house. 

This isn't first time he has lied, but this time I just can't seem to shake it. I have absolutely no trust in him or our relationship. We did try counseling, but it didn't seem to help any. I just don't see how we can have a marriage with no trust, and I don't feel like I can ever trust him again. Like I mentioned this isn't the first time, and though I don't know the future I feel like it want be the last. Any advice that you all may have will be helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Simple answer is no, you know he's a cheater.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

NO.

He is a slime, letting another woman into your house! Why are you still there??


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It can last but it won't be healthy/good.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

It can last and make you both miserable.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

One person can't make a marriage good. It takes two people. He's not committed to you. That's pretty obvious, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

No.


----------



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

I'd like to pitch in and say No with cherries on top!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes.... but you'll no doubt end up one of those long term couples who feel they have endured 20, 30, 40 years of marriage instead of having memories of a warm and loving bond with someone you trust and love.

Trust is to marriage what the foundations in the ground are to your house. Doesn't matter how much you fill your house with treasures and froo-froo, with damaged/missing foundations it's always going to be a wonky house and could fall over at any time.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Your marriage no only lacks trust, but it lacks the fundamental principle of all healthy relationships,
Respect.
Whilst you are at work in the night doing 12 hr. shifts, he's doing other women IN YOUR HOUSE IN FRONT OF YOUR SON.

You don't have to trust him, but a least respect yourself to put a stop to his disrespect.


----------

